# How to find out a VAIO laptop model



## conruoi (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi!

my friend needs to setup a windows xp and i tried to find out hers' laptop model so that i can find drivers for her. but all she can find in her VAIO laptop is this:

SZ Series
321995171L 
PCG-6S2L

so I went to http://esupport.sony.com/EN/VAIO and ask her to Detec her model, and she get this:

_*Unable to Detect Your Model *
We are sorry, but we were unable to detect your model. 

This may happen if you are not using a Sony computer, your browser security settings are interfering with this program or you have a Sony computer model that does not support this feature._

by PCG-6S2L i found out that the model is one of those: VGN-SZ640; -SZ650 or SZ680 series. ( http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-find.pl?mdl=PCG-6S2L&PRODTYPE=1,72,70,24,66,26,9,5 ) 

we look up all over the laptop but couldn't find out anything else. before i ask where to find out the drivers, i need to ask how can i find out what's hers laptop model. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is sony's advice 
How to locate your Sony® VAIO® Computer Model Number (Model Name) 

The method for locating your model number depends on when the product was released. Please refer to the appropriate section below.

For models released before Summer 2000
The computer information and compliance label (located on the bottom of the notebook case or the back of the desktop case) indicates the actual model / product name.

For models released Fall 2000 and later
The model name can be found on a small label located in one of the following places:

Notebook Computers: (see picture)

On the bezel (frame) of the LCD display. 
On the LCD hinge. 
At the top left or top right of the keyboard. 
Desktop Computers: (see picture)

On the front of the computer.

Model Name:




Notebook computer model names begin with the letters "PCG" or "VGN" and are located on a small label on the frame around the LCD display or above the keyboard. The label is normally the same color as the case with contrasting letters.



NOTE: Do not use the "Model" listed on the grey label on the back of the computer as this will not provide the correct information.




Combination Label:

Some models may have all model information combined on one white barcode label located on the bottom of the computer. The label may be located anywhere on the bottom of the computer so it may be necessary to look carefully to locate it.



Separate Product Code / Serial Number and Service Tag Labels:


On other models, the Product Code and Serial Number are located on a small white barcode label and the Service Tag (only on some models) is located on a second label on the bottom of the computer or behind the battery. The labels may be located anywhere on the bottom of the computer so it may be necessary to look carefully to locate them.

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-find.pl?mdl=pcg 6s2l&PRODTYPE=26,72,66,70,1,24,9,5 there is a small link on this page which has the picture


----------



## conruoi (Dec 27, 2009)

ah she finally find out what's the model is. i'm now downloading the drivers. thanks to you joeten!! Happy new year!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi your most welcome Happy New Year


----------

